# Funny Dog Pic



## migrator mafia (Sep 7, 2008)

Took this of the three hunters...Max, Cocoa, and Mandy... our two english cockers and chocolate lab... the real babies of the house!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## jcn45 (Dec 17, 2007)

Malleigh, entertaining small child at the benefit.


----------

